# Oct 9th CHP



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Got to the pier about 11pm and walked the pier . Not much going on ... the winds were from the West at about 7 to 13mph and the tide low . I walked both side of the pier looking for mullet and as a result ended up with 1 mullet and 1 sand eel ...








Oh well I brought plenty of fillets 
Hit the water about 1am and the first stop ... I didnt even stop as the water was too rough with waves 1 to 2 feet so I went out a bit further and found protection inside the "T" . I got 1 trout 1 striper and quite a few snappers so I moved to the corner ... Still protected.
Picked off a few snappers and some nice stripers to 26" and 1 keeper trout then the bite just died. The water out front was sketchy and I didnt dare go beyond the pier but the bite was along the front side so I squeezed over as much as I liked only to find the anchor wouldn't grab and I was instantly drifting out towards the wall ... I quickly recover and get back to safety. I picked off 2 more trout both 12" and about 6 more stripers with this being the last Striper ...








Its now about 5am and I move to my honey hole for the daybreak action and it was rough over there 
I stuck with it and found NO snappers here today but very few fish at all . I got 4 more stripers 1 trout 12" and a few 9" sea bass . Finally the sky starts to lighten up but my time is dwindling. I find the trout and lose the first which was a nice 20"+ fish ... Then land 2 more keepers and lose a few more ... The wond made it hard to cast and the waves made it difficult to detect bites no to mention the anchor kept slipping. 
I left the fish biting but wish I could have stayed about 30 more minutes 
I was home by 7:30am with these ....









Seems we have some rain and North wind in the forecast for the next few days


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Great report and nice rockfish too... Is that why the fresh finger mullet that expensive??


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

apungke said:


> Great report and nice rockfish too... Is that why the fresh finger mullet that expensive??


Expensive? Heck get a castnet ... There are millions of mullet around


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Expensive? Heck get a castnet ... There are millions of mullet around


LOL.. never tried using castnet... and dunno how to... I don't know if $5 a dozen considered expensive?? But for me yes, that's what I paid yesterday at OC.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

apungke said:


> LOL.. never tried using castnet... and dunno how to... I don't know if $5 a dozen considered expensive?? But for me yes, that's what I paid yesterday at OC.


That is expensive especially when I use 10 dozen a night


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice goin' yet again Tom!!!!! Hope that cast net is bringin' in the lucky bait  Once I get my Juju back, I'm comin' back to CHP and I'll let ya hold onto my pocket for the night  Hehehehehe, just playin' . . . can't wait to get back there and tag along with ya. I didn't want to break up date night you and Fishbait were havin'


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Great report. Nice striper Tom. You definitely earned it!



apungke said:


> LOL.. never tried using castnet... and dunno how to... I don't know if $5 a dozen considered expensive?? But for me yes, that's what I paid yesterday at OC.


Wow, I think that would bankrupt us if we had to buy mullet. Get a net and learn how to throw it. You can catch all the bait you need. Not just mullet, but spot, bunker, peanut bunker and minnows too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job there Tom*

Way to go.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Another triumph for Tom yet again! Nice Striper buddy ... first of many more to come ... or so I ahve an inkling


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Way to go, Tom!!! Can't wait until I can fish w/ you guys again.

Thanks,
Chump


----------

